# Was haltet Ihr von Lady Sylvanas neuem Aussehen?



## Flauwy (28. August 2008)

*Herzlich willkommen zur wöchentlichen buffed-Umfrage.*

*Worum geht's überhaupt?*
In diesem Forum stellen wir Euch regelmäßig neue Fragen rund um die Welt der Online-Rollenspiele. 
Die Ergebnisse besprechen wir übrigens jeden Freitag in unserer wöchentlichen MP3-Talkrunde, dem buffedCast (HIER KLICKEN).

*Das Thema der Woche:*
In dieser Woche wollen wir wissen, was Ihr von Lady Sylvanas neuem Aussehen haltet. 

Viel Spaß beim Abstimmen und Kommentieren wünscht
Euer buffed-Team





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (28. August 2008)

Ich finds gewöhnungsbedürftig. Auf einmal was kleiner.. und naja.. fand die Alte besser.


----------



## chiccolo (28. August 2008)

Also ich finde es besser als vorhin. aber was interessierts mich ??? 

FÜR DIE ALLIANZ



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gradius@PTR (28. August 2008)

Sie ist einfach zu lebendig im neuen Model...


----------



## Luthian-Trinity (28. August 2008)

Ich finds besser, ein Baumkuschler Modell passt net zur untoten queen


----------



## Shadowcreeper (28. August 2008)

Grundsätzlich ein angemessenes Modell, aber ich finde, wenn sie weiße Haare hätte, wärs viel besser.
Dann würde sie "toter" wirken. Nicht wie so ein HarisPilton-Verschnitt
Na gut was interessierts mich eigentlich, ich spiel Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sambrus (28. August 2008)

Die Rüsstung könnte ein bisschen dunkler sein. Eine Kaputze fehlt^^. usw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark Phill (28. August 2008)

Mann muss sich ertmal dran gewöhnen aber ich fine es gut das es geändert wurde


----------



## LiangZhou (28. August 2008)

Sie sieht so..naja..."untot" aus ;D Also zu lebendig, wie wärs mit einem Untote/Elfen Modell?


----------



## Descartes (28. August 2008)

Naja arg gewöhnungsbedürftig ich fand die alte besser die ist irgendwie zu jung und zu lebendig....
also fix untoter rerollen und genug screenshots machen bevor sie ausgewechselt wird...


----------



## Sedraku (28. August 2008)

Hm ja, sie ist nen bischen.... Hell......
im grossen und ganzen gut, aber ich denke blizz könnte da an der Haut und haarfarbe etwas drehen. Und gebt der Dame ne schicke Kapuze, vielleicht auch einfach eine Schattengestalt.
Ich befrüsse jedenfalls die idee, dass wir endlich keine N811e als anführerein haben


----------



## KICKASSEZ (28. August 2008)

Luthian-Trinity schrieb:


> Ich finds besser, ein Baumkuschler Modell passt net zur untoten queen



du hast die falsche visitenkarte erwischt xD


----------



## Shizuh (28. August 2008)

bin ich der einzige der denkt das ise jetzt aussieht wie eine Blutelfin jägerin?


----------



## Arikros (28. August 2008)

Sie wirkt nicht mehr so Untot wie vorher


----------



## Bihd (28. August 2008)

naja mir ist es eigentlich egal hauptsache das ding steht und sieht gut aus


----------



## Rilgamon (28. August 2008)

Als Allianzler, der UC noch nicht entdeckt hat ist das benutzte Modell der Lady
von sehr geringem Interesse. Wenn es besser aussieht, schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn nicht ,blöd ... aber leider musste ich aus der ziemlich "reisserischen"
Antwortenauswahl "..., für die Allianz" auswählen, da so eine (sinnvolle und logische) Antwort
nicht vorgesehen/gewünscht ist.


----------



## Kahadan (28. August 2008)

Als "Nachtelfe" wirkte sie deutlich .. nunja unlebendiger.
Geschichtsmäßig ist es natürlich besser wenn Sylvanas Windläufer nun ein Blutelfenmodel hat, aber Haar- und Hautfarbe passt nicht zu ihrer "gesundheitlichen Verfassung".


----------



## Wray (28. August 2008)

war lange fällig und sieht gut aus


----------



## seppix@seppix (28. August 2008)

Ich muss da leider sagen warum? 
Warum ändern sie das Model wie oft geht man schon die Königin besuchen und mir persönlich ist es egal ob sie ein Nachtelfen oder  Blutelfenaussehen hat.
Gut nun gibt es natürlich welche die mal die Königin sehen wollten ...weil für sie kämpft man ja om pvp^^.
Aber dann seh ich mir sie 1 min an und dann wahrscheinlich nie wieder (so wars bei mir).


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. August 2008)

Alte fand ich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit : was bringt einem eigentlich das buch von Ihrem Lied? braucht man das irgendwann mal?


----------



## airace (28. August 2008)

würde die antwort "WAR is Coming !" fehlen würde ich sagen das, das neue modle einfach nur hässlich ist.... lol sie soll untod sein fande das alte model wesetlich besser...


----------



## Xelyna (28. August 2008)

Super.. jetzt sieht die Königin der Untoten bzw. Verlassenen aus wie eine blonde Barbie-Blödelfe mit Vampiraugen. 
Ganz großes Fail von meiner Seite..

/e: Würde mir so etwas wünschen:
http://my.buffed.de/mb_useruploads/266171/...as_High_Elf.jpg

oder aber

http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/7241/sylvanasro0.jpg


----------



## Tobbse (28. August 2008)

PLUSPUNKT:
Sie ist keine Nachtelfe mehr, denn DAS ist meiner meinung nach echt ein fehler, ein Nachtelfen moddel bei ner Blutelfe zu verwenden
MINUSPUNKT:
ein bisschen spät bemerkt worden bei blizz...
MINUSPUNKT:
sieht wirklich ein bissl wir Haris Pilton aus...

ANMERKUNG:
das sie wie eine Blutelfen Jägerin aussieht verwundert ja auch nicht, Sie ist/war gewissermaßen auch eine
ANMERKUNG:
Man sollte ihr einfach diesen Deathknight skin verpassen der in dem ersten Video zu WotLK an dem ex-pala zu sehen ist
(recht graue haut - weißgraue haare)
dann passt es schon eher
ANMERKUNG:
kein untoten model verwenden denn sie ist nicht wie die naderen Verlassenen nach ein paar monaten unter der Erde auferstanden, sondern
von Arthas persöhnlich direkt nach ihrem tot zu einer Banshee mit körper verwandelt worden


----------



## Isvind (28. August 2008)

*Man sollte ihr ein eigenes Design verpassen!*

Dieses Blutelfen - Kostüm ist eindeutig gewöhnungsbedürftig aber irgendwie zu lebendig, ist ja lächerlich ne Perfekte Blutelfin als Königin der Untoten reinzustellen....

Wäre für eine graue Haut mit weissen Haaren und ein Deathknight- Artiges Rüstungsset!


----------



## Ren3gaid (28. August 2008)

naja Sylvanas.. sieht nicht so wie eine Untote aus (jetzt).


----------



## Dead206 (28. August 2008)

Finde es sehr gut das nun das Modell geändert worden ist. Man verbindet sie nun auch eher mit ihrem früheren Volk den Blutelfen. 

Doch für mich persönlich heißt es WAR ist coming! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davidor (28. August 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> Alte fand ich besser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Musst ja mitsingen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeelenGeist (28. August 2008)

Ähm.. die Umfragen wrden immer bekloppter, wenn man die Antwortmöglichkeiten Mal durchließt. Oo
Das geht um World of Warcraft, da interessiert es keine sau, ob WAR kommt, oder nicht... Außerdem man kennt das vorhige Modell und die Allianzer können ebenfalls ihre Meinung dazu äußern, bekloppt als Antwortmöglichkeit mit der Allianz zu nehmen. Schuldige, Buffed-Team.. aber wer diese Umfragen macht, sollte nachdenken.
Nun flamet mich!


----------



## Gramgar (28. August 2008)

Das sie keine Nachtelfe mehr ist find ich ja noch in Ordnung, aber sie hätte wenigstens ein "besonderes" Aussehen bekommen sollen und nicht nur ein schönes Rüstungsset.


----------



## Gramgar (28. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Super.. jetzt sieht die Königin der Untoten bzw. Verlassenen aus wie eine blonde Barbie-Blödelfe mit Vampiraugen.
> Ganz großes Fail von meiner Seite..
> 
> /e: Würde mir so etwas wünschen:
> ...




Besser noch eine Mischung aus Beiden! Die Vorschläge gefallen mir - Bravo. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mobius-1337 (28. August 2008)

Also ich finde, das neue Aussehen verleiht ihr ein wenig mehr Ernsthaftigkeit. Die alte Sylvanas , so wie sie immer lächelnd da in ihrer Kammer stand, sah nicht gerade "Finster" aus. So kann man sie nun viel besser als eine Banshee identifizieren und glaubt nicht mehr sie wäre vom dauerzocken und dem Sonnenentzug bleich wie Leberwurst geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (28. August 2008)

Ist noch immer keine Banshee...


----------



## Frank-414 (28. August 2008)

Manchmal sind es auch die kleinen Dinge, die große Wirkung und bleibenden Eindruck hinterlassen. Die Veränderung von Sylvanas gehört dazu. ABSOLUT TOP!


----------



## Aribef (28. August 2008)

komische punkte zum abstimmen... war is coming? war is scheisse! gyrokopter sucken...

und ob in world of kotzkraft jetzt nen model ersetzt wurde, oder sonstwo fällt ein baum um... wen interessierts? 
albern deswegen gleich ne umfrage zu starten...

wow ödet langsam an! 


ich will DIABLO 3 endlich zocken!!!


----------



## Lichtdrache (28. August 2008)

Ich finde das neue model viel besser als das alte.

den sie sieht ENDLICH wie ne HOCHELFIN aus und net mehr wie ne NACHTELFE.

und sie ist ein dunkler waldläufer und keine banchee mehr im eingendlichen sinne.


----------



## m0rg0th (28. August 2008)

WAR is coming.


----------



## Unwissender77 (28. August 2008)

Ich bin ein wenig geteilter Meinung, einerseits ist das Aussehen schick und besser als das blöde Nachtelfenmodell, zum anderen wirkt es überhaupt nicht untot.
Ein bisschen blasser hätte es sein können (also bläuliche Hautfarbe, vll weiße Haare).
Aber besser als vorher, wird aber auch zeit.


----------



## Kethe (28. August 2008)

die änderung ist in meinen augen nicht "besser spät als nie", sondern schon fast zu spät!


allerdings hättet ihr noch die möglichkeit zur antwort geben können, dass man die bilder aus der geleakten wow-alpha besser finden würde. 
dort soll sie ja auch schon ein neues moddel bekommen haben, und DA sah sie im wesentlichen mehr nach dem aus, was man aus wc3 etc gewohnt war ... 

so far


----------



## Gothor (28. August 2008)

Die Augen sowie Haare sind nicht wirklich schön, auch mit dem Gesicht wirkt Sylvannas nun etwas zu puppenhaft. Aber passender war die Nachtelfenform auch nicht.


----------



## KimboJones (28. August 2008)

Da sie als Nachtelfin gestorben ist, sollte sie nun auch eine untote Nachtelfe sein und keine magersüchtige Blutelfe. Albern.


----------



## doubledown (28. August 2008)

Fand das alte "falsche" Modell eigentlich besser. Mit dem Hautton wirkte sie auf jeden Fall um einiges untoter.
Obwohl es WoW-historisch richtig ist, dass Modell zu ändern, hätten sie es jetzt nach all den Jahren auch nicht mehr machen müssen. Auch der Bogen ist sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. 
Vor allem aber sind es diese riesigen, roten Augen, die mich stören. Das sieht total kacke aus. Ich würde sagen, laßt das Modell und gebt ihr die alte Hautfarbe mit den alten Augen zurück. 

Gruß,
Double

P.S.: WAR is coming


----------



## Roos (28. August 2008)

In dem dritten WarCraft Manga " Geisterland" der "The Sunwwell Trilogy" hat Sylvana auch einen auftritt, und das alte model kommt deutlich näher an das abgebildete aussehen herran als das neue . (schaut im manga mehr nach nachtelf als nach blut- oder hochelf aus ) 

vieleicht sollte sich blizzard mal ein wenig mehr auf ihre eigenen medien achten als immer wieder gegen sie an zu arbeiten.


----------



## Fire_Frog (28. August 2008)

Bin zwar auch ein Ally, aber rein geschichtlich gesehen ist das neue nicht so passend, schließlich war Sylvana eine Nachtelfe und keine Blutelfe, sieht auch, wie schon gesagt, viel zu lebendig aus :-/
(Ich bin für ein RICHTIGES Bansheemodel^^)

mfg Fire


----------



## Sempai02 (28. August 2008)

Als Riesenfan von WC 3 sage ich zu dem Thema mal: Es ist zwar gewöhnungsbedüftig, wurde aber auch endlich mal Zeit für die Änderung. und zum 32523. mal sage ich nochmal: Sylvanas war niemals eine Nachtelfe und genauso wenig eine Blutelfe, sie starb als Hochelfe und bekam irgendwie ihren Körper zurück (Geschenk von Arthas?). Und wer jetzt immer noch Unsinn redet Marke "Ich bin zwar absolut ein Noob in Sachen Story, finde das aber blöd!!!einseinself", dem lege ich WC 3 zu Herzen. Spielen, nachdenken, nochmal spielen, nochmal denken, einsehen, dass das neue Modell richtig ist.


----------



## Kaltiras (28. August 2008)

Sie war eine hochelfe verdammt keine nachtelfe ! >: und sie wirkt echt nen "bissssiiiiiiiiiiiii" lebendig *hust*


----------



## Frank-414 (28. August 2008)

KimboJones schrieb:


> Da sie als Nachtelfin gestorben ist, sollte sie nun auch eine untote Nachtelfe sein und keine magersüchtige Blutelfe. Albern.





Fire_Frog schrieb:


> Bin zwar auch ein Ally, aber rein geschichtlich gesehen ist das neue nicht so passend, schließlich war Sylvana eine Nachtelfe und keine Blutelfe, sieht auch, wie schon gesagt, viel zu lebendig aus :-/
> (Ich bin für ein RICHTIGES Bansheemodel^^)
> 
> mfg Fire



Wie bitte kommt Ihr darauf, dass Sylvanas eine Nachtelfe gewesen sei? Sie war der Ranger-General von Silvermoon, die in WC3 von Arthas getötet wurde und damit eine Hochelfe. Und deren Überlebenden wurden unter Führung von Kael'thas zu den Blutelfen. Daher ist ein Blut-/Hochelfenmodell storytechnisch völlig korrekt.

Evtl. hätte man die neue Sylvanas etwas "untoter" machen können, sprich Blutelfenmodell mit grauer Haut. Die WC3-Einheit "Dark Ranger", die in der Untoten-Kampagne Sylvanas darstellt, war auch nicht mehr ganz so "lebendig". Aber ansonsten ist das schon sehr stimmig...


----------



## Eisenseele (28. August 2008)

Am besten ein Dunkelelfen-Aussehen, den "WAR is coming"!!!


----------



## René93 (28. August 2008)

Ich find die Änderung super! 
Sylvanas ist und war schon immer eine Blutelfe und die roten Augen stehen ihr im vergleich zu vorher viel besser!


----------



## Girfried (28. August 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Super.. jetzt sieht die Königin der Untoten bzw. Verlassenen aus wie eine blonde Barbie-Blödelfe mit Vampiraugen.
> Ganz großes Fail von meiner Seite..
> 
> /e: Würde mir so etwas wünschen:
> ...


 das untere hab ich schon als desktop hintergrund da das find ich am besten aussieht^^


----------



## keough (28. August 2008)

Also ich finde das neue Aussehen um einiges besser als das alte. 
Wenn man sich etwas mit der Geschichte befasst hat, kommt einem so eine Nachtelfe schon etwas komisch vor.
Von der Farbe her fand ich allerdings das alte Modell besser, da eine Banshee-Königin für mich nicht so "bunt" ausschaut. Sie sollte einfach wieder etwas farbloser aussehen. 
Der Style sonst so gefällt mir ganz gut

mfg
keough


----------



## Fabi_an (28. August 2008)

Endlich sieht sie nicht mehr aus wie eine Nachtelfe. Aber es hat ganz schön lange
gedauert diese kleine Änderung vorzunehmen.


----------



## Batonga (28. August 2008)

von der geschichte her jetzt sehr passend...aber sie ist grad mal so groß wie mein orc und das sollte man doch vielleicht ändern...
sonst geht sie noch unter wenn mal sich ne kleine raidgruppe auf sie stellt...
außerdem, die "große" sylvanas windrunner geht einfach so klein unter? nicht gut^^v


----------



## Traklar (28. August 2008)

Ich finde sie sieht nun mehr nach einer Blutelfe (ja ich weiß blaa blaa blaa sie war nie eine Blutelfe....aber manche wissen mit dem anderen Wort nichts anzufangen), als nach einer Verlassenen. Mich wird es wahrscheinlich nicht stören, auch wenn mir das alte Model besser gefiel. Aber jetzt wird sie ihre Bogenschützenkünste gerecht, beim letzten UC Run konnte sie ja nur mit den Fäusten zu hauen...


----------



## Deanne (29. August 2008)

Endlich keine lila Ohren mehr im Thronsaal von UC. Das Outfit ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber ansonsten gefällt mir die neue Sylvanas eiindeutig besser.


----------



## Mju (29. August 2008)

'ne blutelfe mit roten augen.. wow.. war ja blizz wieder richtig einfallsreich. dann auch noch die blonden haare.. wo ist das denn bitte 'ne banshee?

sollen einfach die alte dalassen, fertig.


----------



## Melian (29. August 2008)

Wer sich wie ich in die Lore eingelesen hat, weiss, dass das derzeitige Aussehen von der Bansheekönigin einfach nicht stimmig ist. Sylvanas war eine Hochelfe und keine Nachtelfe, insofern ist das neue Äussere stimmiger und realistischer.

Einzig die Haare hätten sie in einer anderen Farbe als Blond machen können, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, waren die in WC3 schwarz.

Ich finde es übrigens ganz gut, dass Blizzard so etwas auch nach 4 Jahren noch korrigiert. Das macht Hoffnung für die Rollenspieler.


----------



## Melian (29. August 2008)

René93 schrieb:


> Ich find die Änderung super!
> Sylvanas ist und war schon immer eine Blutelfe und die roten Augen stehen ihr im vergleich zu vorher viel besser!




Nicht ganz. Sie war eine Hochelfe.

Die Blutelfen sind die letzten Überreste der Hochelfen. Nach der Zerstörung Silbermonds und des Sonnenbrunnens nannten sie sich von "Quel´dorei" (Hochelfen) zu "Sin´dorei" um, Blutelfen. (Kal´dorei sind übrigens die Nachtelfen)


----------



## Mju (29. August 2008)

Melian schrieb:


> Wer sich wie ich in die Lore eingelesen hat, weiss, dass das derzeitige Aussehen von der Bansheekönigin einfach nicht stimmig ist. Sylvanas war eine Hochelfe und keine Nachtelfe, insofern ist das neue Äussere stimmiger und realistischer.
> 
> Einzig die Haare hätten sie in einer anderen Farbe als Blond machen können, soweit ich mich erinnern kann, waren die in WC3 schwarz.
> 
> Ich finde es übrigens ganz gut, dass Blizzard so etwas auch nach 4 Jahren noch korrigiert. Das macht Hoffnung für die Rollenspieler.




trotzdem haetten sie fuer so einen NPC auch einen neuen skin einfuegen koennen, und nicht nur das blutelfen/hochelfenmodell kopieren und dem rote augen verpassen brauchen. zumindest die originalfrisur aus dem wc3teil haetten sie nehmen koennen.
zumal die anderen banshees, die es im spiel gibt, dem original aus dem spiel auch sehr nahe kommen, wieso haben sie nicht einfach die genommen?


davon ganz abgesehen wird die undead und bloodelffraktion fuer mich sowieso niemals ein richtiger teil der horde sein!


----------



## hordecore (29. August 2008)

Bis auf die roten Augen kann man eigentlich gar keine untoten Elemente erkennen. Macht die Banshee untoter!


----------



## Argolo (29. August 2008)

Also ich war auch eher skeptisch, als ich den Screen zum ersten mal sah. 
Habe mich dann aber entschieden sie mal auf in der Beta zu besuchen. Ich muss schon sagen, dass ich ganz schön beeindruckt bin von dem Model, wenn ich es Ingame sehe. Richtig gruselig. Kommt leider nicht so gut rüber in dem Screen.

Edit: Hier noch nen Screen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chirogue (29. August 2008)

WAAAAAGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Herri (29. August 2008)

Muhaha. Barbie als Bansheekönigin. Das haben selbst die Untoten nicht verdient  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (29. August 2008)

Herri schrieb:


> Muhaha. Barbie als Bansheekönigin. Das haben selbst die Untoten nicht verdient
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Leute ohne Ahnung von der Lore hat WoW noch weniger verdient  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melian (29. August 2008)

Mju schrieb:


> trotzdem haetten sie fuer so einen NPC auch einen neuen skin einfuegen koennen, und nicht nur das blutelfen/hochelfenmodell kopieren und dem rote augen verpassen brauchen. zumindest die originalfrisur aus dem wc3teil haetten sie nehmen koennen.
> zumal die anderen banshees, die es im spiel gibt, dem original aus dem spiel auch sehr nahe kommen, wieso haben sie nicht einfach die genommen?
> 
> 
> davon ganz abgesehen wird die undead und bloodelffraktion fuer mich sowieso niemals ein richtiger teil der horde sein!




Da stimme ich dir zu. Natürlich hätte man den Skin auch noch ein wenig untotiger gestalten können (was für ein Wort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), aber so ist es dnenoch schon ein grosser Fortschritt in Richtung Lore.

zu den Blutelfen und Untoten: Was dir gefällt, ist leider nicht das, was der Geschichte entspricht. Ich finde, die Untoten und Blutelfen sind gut aufgehoben.


----------



## Belsina5 (29. August 2008)

finds schon gut das sie jetzt endlich richtig dargestellt würd
war vorher ein wenig verwirrend


----------



## Caidy (29. August 2008)

ich finde es zwar gut, dass sie keine n811 mehr ist... allerdings hätte sie etwas düsterer sein können, nicht unbedingt blond... das wirkt so,... hab angst vor na barbie... :/


----------



## dragon1 (30. August 2008)

ne noch die kaputze zurueck haut blasser und dann ideal


----------



## Syane (31. August 2008)

Fand ihre alte Frisur haut und Augenfarbe viel besser ...gut die neue Rüstung find ich ist ne gute Verbesserung...der Bogen schaut allerdings etwas abstrakt aus aber naja...

Sylvana is egal wie  im Warcraft Universum die Beste !


----------



## Natsumee (9. September 2008)

finde das neue aussehen ne Katastrophe


----------



## texus19 (15. September 2008)

WAR IS COMING!!!!


----------

